
D-Day’s hero: Andrew Higgins..cursed a lot and built the boats that won WWII - davidf18
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/06/06/d-days-hero-andrew-higgins-loved-bourbon-cursed-a-lot-and-built-the-boat-that-won-wwii/
======
davidf18
In celebration of D-Day.

“By September 1943, 12,964 of the American Navy’s 14,072 vessels had been
designed by Higgins Industries..."

“You’re the only man I’ve ever met,” President Franklin D. Roosevelt told him,
“who has done all the talking.”

See also: [http://www.americanheritage.com/content/man-who-won-war-
us](http://www.americanheritage.com/content/man-who-won-war-us)

His motto was “The Hell I Can’t,” and he always far exceeded expectations.

